# READ YOUR OWNERS MANUAL BEFORE ASKING QUESTIONS !



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*All VW owners should read their owners manual before posting oil questions.* In addition to providing a wealth of important and useful information on your VW, the owners manual also states exactly what engine oil is *REQUIRED to maintain you new vehicle warranty*.
If people were to read and understand the information in their owners manual you could have intelligent discussions in this and other forums instead of constant, worthless bickering and fanboyism posts on what oil is best. If you desire to debate what oil is best, at least provide independent *lab test data to support your beliefs. *
Stating that Brand X is the best because you actually believe the advertising hype, you like the color of the bottle or you like the Bimbo holding the bottle in the ad, etc. has absolutely no value in determining the LUBRICATION PROPERTIES of the oil. Opinions are worth exactly what you pay for them, so if you have no independent technical data to support your beliefs, you would be wise to go with the oils that VW has tested and approved for use in your VW. No one on this or any other forum has any technical database on VW engine lubrication that even remotely compares to VW's first hand testing experience of engine oils in VW engines. Second guessing the VW tribologist and lubrication engineers based on ad claims is technically ignorant foolishness that can cost you dearly. Don't be dumb. 
Oils primary function in an engine is LUBRICATION. Oils that meet VW oil requirements/technical specifications are the oils people should be using in their VW not just because they are required, but because VW has actually tested these oils and confirmed that they provide the proper LUBRICATION properties for your VW engine - not for some other engines.
VW publishes a list of approved oils so that VW owners can chose the proper, tested and approved oils for their VW. See the list below. If your favorite oil is not on the list, it's time to change oils because your favorite oil is not formulated and or tested to meet the very specific lubrication requirements of your VW engine. Being a good oil isn't good enough for your VW engine. *The oil needs to be specifically formulated for your VW engine to prevent premature wear and other operational problems.* Now days all car companies have specific oil requirements for their engines because the engines are working harder, have tougher emissions requirements and need very specific lubrication properties. Chose your oil wisely to protect your investment.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3599947
An educated VW owner is a happy owner !


----------

